# Villa in Jumeirah Village Triangle



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where Jumeirah village triangle is?. Is it a good place to raise children?. The only description i have is 

'Jumeirah Village Triangle is 10 Minutes to Sh.Zayed, access to Al Khail Road'.

Are there schools nearby and what is traffic like to Media city?.


Any pointers will be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

lots of schools nearby.
descent place to raise a family
20 minutes to get to media city


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Its just off Emirates Road and close to the Sports City end of Al Khail Rd. There's loads of construction still going on there so I'd be very careful that the villa is well away. Its also a very new area so don't expect much in the way of local amenities for a while.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

dxbeagle said:


> Its just off Emirates Road and close to the Sports City end of Al Khail Rd. There's loads of construction still going on there so I'd be very careful that the villa is well away. Its also a very new area so don't expect much in the way of local amenities for a while.


Thanks for that info. I hate traffic and lots of construction therefore will rule the area out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> Thanks for that info. I hate traffic and lots of construction therefore will rule the area out.


In that case you will have to be very selective about where you live as much of Dubai is like a building site and traffic is bad most places...

-


----------

